# Bathroom light fluorescent to LED



## MichaelW2 (16 Dec 2021)

My circular bathroom ceilling lamp takes GR10q flat fluorescent tubes. They fit into a 4 pin ballast that conditions the electrical supply.
The last time I replaced a tube, the new one did not work. Multimeter suggests that the tube is good but the ballast is no good. I cannot find a replacement ballast.

Everyone recommends switching to LED but throwing out the nice looking old light fitting and buying an expensive new one.

Can I convert a light fitting from fluoresent, requiring a unicorn ballast, to some kind of LED system that can be wired directly to the mains, just like a normal light fitting.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Dec 2021)

Might be possible to convert it but with new light fittings so cheap it's hardly worth the faff.
Got a pic of your fitting?


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Dec 2021)




----------



## newts (16 Dec 2021)

You need the correct driver for a led lamp. It'll be cheaper to buy a complete new led light, they're only around £10


----------



## Bazzer (16 Dec 2021)

I suspect it's a lot of trouble unless you know what you are doing and know the correct parts.
iIRC, when a florescent strip light on the top of our kitchen cupboards went faulty, I looked at changing the fitting to an led. It was cheaper and more certain to bin the whole light and get an led.


----------



## newts (16 Dec 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> View attachment 622449


The wiring in that light looks dangerous!


----------



## Cycleops (16 Dec 2021)

I presume there's a cover. You might be able to find something to fit inside if you want to retain that look but just cheaper and easier to change the entire thing, plus you'll get a nicer light rather than the rather dead cold light you get from a fluorescent.


----------



## mistyoptic (18 Dec 2021)

Can get LED replacement for gr10q tube. Available from screwfix, Amazon and the like


----------



## Daninplymouth (18 Dec 2021)

Fittings are so cheap these days it’s never worth the effort of replacing a ballast or lamp. A decent retrofit led lamp isn’t much cheaper


----------

